# Learn from "GONG LI" in Curse of the Golden Flower



## snowkei (Nov 16, 2006)

hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






yesterday I saw this pic & was stunning by Gong Li. 
She is a pretty movie star....
I love her so much and she looks so gorgeous in the movie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










so I made this look...hehe

what I used

face
IOPE foundation #23

brow
powerpoint #Industry

eye
pigment #Acid Orange & Bright Fuchsia
liquidlast liner #Point Black
fluidine #Graphic Brown

cheek
blush #Prism
NARS blush #Passion

lip
She Uemera lipstick #565




















I don't have those clothes and accessories... so sad


----------



## user79 (Nov 16, 2006)

You did a great copy of that look! You look gorgeous, Gong Li is so beautiful too.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 16, 2006)

Oooo, that's gorgeous! Yours looks great, shes pretty as well.


----------



## Lollie (Nov 16, 2006)

So beautiful! You nailed it!


----------



## angelica (Nov 16, 2006)

you did a really nice job!


----------



## maggysfbayb (Nov 16, 2006)

You have chosen a great model! That make up is great and very beautiful. Acide Orange ist a nice pigment too!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 16, 2006)

OMG! that looks so good!!!! bravo!


----------



## Lalli (Nov 16, 2006)

you look amazing!!


----------



## feelingpeachy (Nov 16, 2006)

That is stunning! You have great skill and control.  Now I can't wait to see that movie even more...  The trailers look awesome.  I love peach colors, and I'm going to try that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 16, 2006)

VERY nice!!~!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 16, 2006)

so pretty! ! love the liner.. and all your posts are great


----------



## Katura (Nov 16, 2006)

That's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Starbright211 (Nov 16, 2006)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 16, 2006)

thank u ladies


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 16, 2006)

WOW u did an amazing job on the look...... love how u kept the whole look ture to the pic even winging the brows.... love it


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 16, 2006)

That looks awesome!  And I love Gong Li, I think she is one of the most beautiful women ever.


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 16, 2006)

Your recreation is so pretty!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 16, 2006)

You did a FANTASTIC job girl! I think you did a better job than the MUA for Gong Li since your look looks so much more 'glowy' and radiant. Lovely!!


----------



## Me220 (Nov 16, 2006)

I love your lip color. Great work.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow! You did a great job! Very pretty!


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 16, 2006)

You are wicked talented I really dig how you can change the shape of your eyes so dramatically with your awesome make-up techniques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ne hen sao! (that was my sad attempt at mandarin)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps - Gong Li is so friggin gorgeous


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 16, 2006)

Love it, very dramatic, it reminds me of Chinese opera!
And Gong Li is so pretty it could make me cry


----------



## stephbunny (Nov 16, 2006)

OOOH! i really like it. =)


----------



## Ksstavros (Nov 16, 2006)

wow! An incredible replica!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 16, 2006)

Oooo nice! Your liner looks PERFECT.


----------



## MizzMAC (Nov 17, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## d_copper (Nov 17, 2006)

What a beautiful take on such a small photo. I think you have nailed it. Just gorgeous!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Nov 17, 2006)

good job, you nailed it


----------



## Risser (Nov 17, 2006)

OMG!!! so pretty ~~


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Nov 17, 2006)

That is very stunning!


----------



## nht408 (Nov 17, 2006)

wow that looks great


----------



## mia88 (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow that is an amazing replica of her! You look great!


----------



## katisha (Nov 17, 2006)

You look like her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lovely look, very artistic and accurate.


----------



## *emilie* (Nov 17, 2006)

i really like gong li too, and you did and excellent job girl !


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 17, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 17, 2006)

wow, that was really impressive. great job!~


----------



## almondeyez81 (Nov 17, 2006)

looks perfectly gorgeous, i love the eyes and the lips.


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 18, 2006)

Very nice look, and great job copying it!  More FOTDs please


----------



## snowkei (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_You are wicked talented I really dig how you can change the shape of your eyes so dramatically with your awesome make-up techniques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ne hen sao! (that was my sad attempt at mandarin) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps - Gong Li is so friggin gorgeous_

 
Oh can U tell me what did u mean?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and thx for ur admiring


----------



## snowkei (Nov 18, 2006)

thank u all guys =)


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_Oh can U tell me what did u mean?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and thx for ur admiring
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know it's kinda hard to understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ne hen sao (mandarin)  =  you are hot or smoldering (english) 

btw I was born in Taiwan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , are you from Taipei?


----------



## snowkei (Nov 18, 2006)

haha I totally understand =) Im from Taichung~ great place to live


----------



## renew (Nov 19, 2006)

Gorgeous!! You really nailed the look from what I can tell of that small picture. Gong Li is pretty sure, but you look hot!


----------



## mzjae (Nov 20, 2006)

That's stunning! I love it!


----------



## bklyn (Feb 17, 2007)

i am obsessed w Gong Li. you did a great copy of that look! love ur tut's!


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 17, 2007)

really cute

i <3 li since i saw fight and love with a terracotta warrior a few years back i watch all her chinese movies she is so beautiful


----------



## jenii (Feb 17, 2007)

I loved her makeup in that movie. You did a really good job recreating it!


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 17, 2007)

AMAZING! I think you look better than Gong Li (although she is fabulous, I must say!).  More FOTDs please!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2007)

great job


----------



## Daligani (Feb 17, 2007)

OMG you did an *EXCELLENT* re-creation!!! :woots:


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 17, 2007)

You always do such an amazing job. I too am blown away by Gong Li. She was so amazing in Memoirs and I heard she's in the new Hannibal movie. Gives me a reason to watch it lol


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 17, 2007)

You look so much like her, gorgeous!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 18, 2007)

OMG u nailed the look girl...it looks fantabulous on u, u and Gong Li acually look alike...ur beautiful...and ur liner is perfect!!!!!!!


----------



## ViVaMac (Feb 18, 2007)

Amazing !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In french : incroyable !!! C'est fou comme tu arrives à changer ton visage avec ce maquillage, j'adore tes sourcils


----------



## TheRitz (Feb 19, 2007)

perfect match! beautiful! greatttttt eyeliner skills. im jealous.


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Feb 19, 2007)

what eyeliner brush did you use for your liner???


----------



## JoyZz (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow love the eyes, beautiful!


----------



## msmack (Feb 19, 2007)

absolutly fantastic, you look beautiful! Gong Li is a stunning beauty as well!
nice work.


----------



## kikidabest (Feb 20, 2007)

wow that looks so freakin cool, I cant believe it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 20, 2007)

WOW girl, you did an amazing job recreating that look! Bravo!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meowgoezdacow* 

 
_what eyeliner brush did you use for your liner???_

 
I use Bobbi Brown eyeliner brush


----------



## snowkei (Mar 14, 2007)

thank you everyone <3


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 14, 2007)

Gong Li is gorgeous! I loved her so much as Hatsumomo in Memoirs of a Geisha even though she was such a dispiccable character. She's absolutely beautiful, even as a psychotic arsonist! lol


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 14, 2007)

u look so much like her!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 15, 2007)

You are extremely talented! It looks perfect!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks


----------



## XsMom21 (Mar 27, 2007)

I FINALLY got a chance to see "Curse" last night. It was so beautiful. I loved Gong Li, she was good at playing like she was going crazy! 

However, I was mad at the end... as I always am with the Tragedies. I never knew Chow Yung Fat could play such a good "bad guy"... He was a little scary!

Can you please do Falling Snow's make-up from Hero? I LOVED her. I want her sword lol (my husband collects them). I think her make-up (from the first story Nameless told of her) would look amazing on you!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XsMom21* 

 
_I FINALLY got a chance to see "Curse" last night. It was so beautiful. I loved Gong Li, she was good at playing like she was going crazy! 

However, I was mad at the end... as I always am with the Tragedies. I never knew Chow Yung Fat could play such a good "bad guy"... He was a little scary!

Can you please do Falling Snow's make-up from Hero? I LOVED her. I want her sword lol (my husband collects them). I think her make-up (from the first story Nameless told of her) would look amazing on you!_

 
hello I dont know which look ur saying...  can u give me some pics of the look???


----------



## DevinGirl (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow.  Absolutely gorgeous & flawless.  Beautiful.


----------



## Taj (Mar 27, 2007)

LI's MU changes throughout the movie.  Would you do her looks ?


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 28, 2007)

this is great!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_LI's MU changes throughout the movie. Would you do her looks ?_

 
U mean which look and do u have picture for example?  actually I didn't see the movie


----------

